# Suche Gästepass



## Hernur (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,

Ich suche noch einen Gästepass für Diablo 3, da ich das vor dem Kauf gerne probespielen würde, ob überhaupt flüssiges Spielen möglich ist, da mein Rechner gerade so die Mindestvorraussetzungen erfüllt.

Liebe Grüße und schon einmal Danke im vorraus
Euer Hernur


----------

